# Looking to join hunting club



## pbeyers003 (May 21, 2021)

Any hunting clubs looking for members near Alpharetta in GA? Or alternatively looking to lease land to hunt on? Looking to hunt with rifle and crossbow.


----------



## NickDeer (May 21, 2021)

pbeyers003 said:


> Any hunting clubs looking for members near Alpharetta in GA? Or alternatively looking to lease land to hunt on? Looking to hunt with rifle and crossbow.


 You cannot hunt with a rifle in Fulton. There are some clubs in North Cherokee that you can rifle hunt.  If your staying in Fulton, try to get hunting access from people who own land around there. Seek One is a pretty popular YouTube channel that does that.


----------



## kmckinnie (May 21, 2021)

pbeyers003 said:


> Any hunting clubs looking for members near Alpharetta in GA? Or alternatively looking to lease land to hunt on? Looking to hunt with rifle and crossbow.


I moved it to the right forum for you. 
Good luck.


----------



## pbeyers003 (May 21, 2021)

NickDeer said:


> You cannot hunt with a rifle in Fulton. There are some clubs in North Cherokee that you can rifle hunt.  If your staying in Fulton, try to get hunting access from people who own land around there. Seek One is a pretty popular YouTube channel that does that.



Thanks, happy to travel about 75 miles or so as well to hunt in any direction.


----------



## pbeyers003 (May 21, 2021)

kmckinnie said:


> I moved it to the right forum for you.
> Good luck.


 Thank you!


----------



## NickDeer (May 21, 2021)

pbeyers003 said:


> Thanks, happy to travel about 75 miles or so as well to hunt in any direction.


You should have no problem trying to find a rifle spot!
Check this forum out. https://forum.gon.com/forums/land-or-club-available-georgia-only.100/


----------



## pbeyers003 (May 21, 2021)

NickDeer said:


> You should have no problem trying to find a rifle spot!
> Check this forum out. https://forum.gon.com/forums/land-or-club-available-georgia-only.100/


Thanks so much


----------



## pbeyers003 (May 22, 2021)

pbeyers003 said:


> Thanks, happy to travel about 75 miles or so as well to hunt in any direction.


Anything to watch out for or ask to confirm hunting club is legit? First time looking to join a club.


----------

